# First muzzleloader



## jimmycametowin (Apr 15, 2010)

This will be my first year trying the muzzleloader hunt. So that means I have to buy a new muzzleloader. I only want to buy it once and I want the best. Any Ideas?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You can look at old muzz threads on this site. This is not the first time this has been asked.
My opinion _(O)_ Traditional style, .54 cal, capable of shooting both round ball and conical/sabot. My preference _(O)_ Thompson Center.

Now you are about to get hit with everything from agreement with me, to the new "it can shoot smokeless" magnum. Make sure you know the DWR rules before you buy, because you can spend a lot of money and not be able to use it in this state.

Good luck and let us know what you decided on.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with "Bears Butt", except I prefer the .50.

One thought in your selection of caliber is what are your friends shooting? There are a lot of parts in the muzzleloader world. Things get dropped in the field and such. Might save you or a friend a trip off the mountain.

And muzzleload'n in just plain fun!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with BB about everything but the caliber. I'm with Hunt on the .50 caliber. Parts and bullets are just easier to find for me. When you do decide whoot lose powder, you get a little better accuracy, often a cleaner burn and can tune the load to your liking.

Good luck,


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you search other threads on this topic, the most preferred model is the T/C Omega.


----------



## jimmycametowin (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to go with a in-line .50 cal. I really like the T/C triumph bone collector. I also really liked the Encore. I'm just not sure its worth the extra cash? And I'm back and forth about a scope or not. The rifle hunter in me wants one. But on the other hand I want the up close and personal hunt you get with open sights.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The nice thing about the Encore is that for another couple hundred dollars you will have another center fire rifle to hunt with. As far as a scope Utah only allows a 1 power scope for the muzzle loader hunt so that really isn't an option but it does help the hunter that wears glasses and can't focus on both sights and the target. I personally do not like the rear sights on the Triumph and am thinking of going with a Williams peep sight on mine. It is strange in the I also have a TC Renegade and really enjoy the rear sight. The only real difference is that they are larger on the Renegade


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Keep in mind that the TC is not conical friendly if you venture to CO. The TC is a good sabot shooter but not so much with conicals.


----------



## jimmycametowin (Apr 15, 2010)

Racklover said:


> Keep in mind that the TC is not conical friendly if you venture to CO. The TC is a good sabot shooter but not so much with conicals.


Whats the difference between a "conical" and "sabot"??? Sorry, still a little new to this whole muzzy thing.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A conical is a bore size chunk of lead, while a sabot has a bore size plastic case that a conventional type bullet sits in.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> A conical is a bore size chunk of lead, while a sabot has a bore size plastic case that a conventional type bullet sits in.


I dont know what it is about hearing "A bore sized chunk of lead" that gets me all giddy.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

? When a 50 cal bore is only 1/2 inch?


----------

